# Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt



## Fishbuster (1. Februar 2005)

#6 www.world-fishing-tackle.de
ist die neue Firmenbezeichnung von PENN Deutschland.
Hier ist nun auch eine neue Multi Rolle im Verkauf. Die STRIKER Serie.
Ich habe diese Rolle schon 6 Monate gefischt und bin voll zufrieden.
Sie wird ein Teil meiner Penn Rollen, besonders in der 20/30 lbs Klasse
ablösen. Das Preis/Leistungverhältnis ist auch ein Hammer. #h 
 Petri Heil


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

Mich interresiert sehr die "Jakub Vágner Nervercrack Bank Cat" Rute, wäre eines Blickes mal wert, hab leider noch keinen Shop gefunden der sie führt.
Mein Einsatzgebiet: Mekong Wels.


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

gegoogelt und bei ebay weltweit geschaut, noch nix entdeckt...
hast du nen dealer für die röllchen? die werden doch sicherlich auch nicht ganz billig sein?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jirko (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

hallo fjordbutt #h

warte mal noch´n büschen ... genau genommen bis zum 12.02 - hehe #h


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo fjordbutt #h
> 
> warte mal noch´n büschen ... genau genommen bis zum 12.02 - hehe #h




au man jirko, das wird ja nen wochenende #6  anfassen wollen :k  

ich seh schon, ich wer mein kompletten angelkrämpel mitnehmen und verticken und danach ganz entspannt neues kaufen :q  :g oder doch vorher neu kaufen und alles behalten? ;+ 

au man, gott steh mir und meiner geldbörse am 12. bei :c


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

Leider nicht, beim goolen kommt nur die HP von Penn.
Wird wohl aber bestimmt bald erhältlich sein.
Weiß jemand wo die gefertigt wird und was die kosten soll?


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wo die gefertigt wird




Multidisc-Spezialbremsscheiben aus einem ausschließlich in den USA hergestellten Kohlefaser-Compound-Material mit besten Gleit- und Haftreibungswerten sorgen für ein völlig ruckfreies Ansprechen der Bremse, bei jeder Bremseinstellung, von leicht bis Maximum.


zumindest ein teil der rolle kommt aus den usa. der rest wird bestimmt bei den asiaten gefertig sein.


----------



## Fishbuster (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ein Hammerpreis.
Ich kann keine Händlerpreise für Deutschland nennen,
das solltet ihr mal bei  ex Penn anfragen oder eueren Händler wild machen.
Aber ich sage, man kann die lbs Angaben mit einer Null erweitern und hat dann den ca. Ladenpreis. 20 lbs = 200 und Euro, 50 lbs = ca.500  Euro, usw, dies nur als Tipp. Bislang gibt es nur die 20, 30 u. 50 lbs Ausführung.
Verkauft euere alten Rollen an die 3. Welt und nehmt das top Material der neuen Anglerwelt. Es lohnt sich.
Petri Heil


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich sage, man kann die lbs Angaben mit einer Null erweitern und hat dann den ca. Ladenpreis. 20 lbs = 200 und Euro, 50 lbs = ca.500  Euro, usw, dies nur als Tipp. Bislang gibt es nur die 20, 30 u. 50 lbs Ausführung.




wenn mir das nen dealer schriftlich gibt, hat er sofort nen neuen kunden :q  ds20 langt für norge völlig zu :m


----------



## eisentrude (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

@ Jirko - rück doch mal raus, ob wir die Dinger da zu sehen und zu kaufen kriegen. Gibts da Messepreise?


----------



## eisentrude (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

@Fishbuster - na hoffentlich hast Du uns mit den Preisen nicht 
zuwenig versprochen. Hab grad vom Mariendorfer Damm die Auskunft gekriegt, dass es sich zwischen 400 und 550 Teuronen bewegen wird, je nach Modell.


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

400 ???? aaaaaaarrggggggg |krank:  |abgelehn  

200 haben mir besser gefallen |uhoh:

ist das nicht ein schnuckliges teil :l


----------



## fjordbutt (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

da schaut hier hier:

http://www.anglers-topshop.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_30_151&products_id=1038

endlich was konkretes!#h


----------



## holk (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

Hallo,

nun feiert mal nicht alle gleich :q ....Konzeptionell sicher nicht schlecht durchdacht und aus guten Komponeneten zusammengesetzt.....aaaaber mit knapp 1,4 KG auch ziemlich schwer und mit einem für kältere Gefilde m.E. nach ungeeignetem Metallkurbelgriff und der Preis ist für eine NOCH NO NAME PRODUKT auch nicht so späktakulär günstig .....   |kopfkrat 


Gruß Holger


----------



## fjordbutt (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

man holk,
du kannst einen aber auch wieder runterziehen :c  |kopfkrat 

beste grüsse aus dem spreewald
fjordbutt #h  #h  #h


----------



## holk (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

@ Fjordbutt .....reiner Selbstschutz |rolleyes ....ich brauch keine dritte Zweigangrolle |supergri 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Jirko (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

@eisentrude - kannste begrabbeln am 12.02... und dann hast du die wahl: weglegen oder...  #h


----------



## Pete (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

....oder jirko....????...wolltest du sagen, dir für den gleichen preis ne avet ex holen?


----------



## Jirko (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

...hihi :m


----------



## Jetblack (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

Kein Unternehmen kommt aus dem Nichts mit 3 Rollengrößen raus - Vermutlich gibt's die schon länger und es ist einfach ein Branding.

Jetblack


----------



## fjordbutt (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Unternehmen kommt aus dem Nichts mit 3 Rollengrößen raus - Vermutlich gibt's die schon länger und es ist einfach ein Branding.
> 
> Jetblack




 #6 hab grad mit holger teleniert. gute 8000 wurden wohl schon verkauft.

nur die firma ist wohl noch geheim, einfach mal mit holger schnacken


----------



## Jetblack (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

@fjordbutt .... locker bleiben und Design ansehen


----------



## Pete (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

etliches an der rolle ähnelt von den bauteilen her meiner ehem. okuma titus gold...womöglich auch so ein fernost-geschoß---mein gott 1300gr.???


----------



## Angelwebshop (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

Hi Männers ich kann euch beruhigen, 

ich kenne die Rolle seit ca. 2 Jahren habe immer mal wieder den neusten entwicklungsstand gesehen wenn ich hier und da mal bei WFT war. 

Ich kann nur sagen komplett neu entwickelt, einfach ein gutes Stück Qualität. Und in Asien werden die ganz sicher nicht hergestellt.


----------



## Zanderstefan (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

Hallo zusammen,
gierig nach neuem tackle bin ich vergangenen Sonntag über die Jagd & Hund gestreift.
Habe zugeschlagen:
Striker DS20(incl. Käpten-Kit von Penn) 299€.
Habe gestern geflochtene Hyperstrong von Ron Thomson (33er) aufspulen lassen.
Da gehen 600m drauf.
Ich bin völlig angetan von der Rolle. Zwar etwas schwer, aber beim ersten Drill sollte das vergessen sein.
Ich habe auch mal die Bremse wie beschrieben versucht einzustellen. War lt. Waage bei 19kg. Mehr habe ich mich auf Grund der Rute (Prion Boat 30lbs) nicht getraut.
Ich glaube die Rolle ist ein Sahneteil.
Bin mal auf den ersten Praxistest gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## Fishbuster (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Top Multi-Rollen auf dem dt. Markt*

Jungs, die Rolle ist seit ca. einem Jahr fertig und NEU auf dem Markt.
Seit rund 10 Monaten fische ich "PROBE" damit. Es gibt nichts auszusetzen.
Eine Ganzmetallrolle kann nicht wie LUFT wiegen und Handschuhe habt ihr doch sowieso im hohem Norden an die Finger, oder? Man kann auch einen Holz oder Plastikgriff dran machen für zarte Angler-Händchen.
Was sind 1,4 Kg für eine 50 lbs Multirolle, das wiegen in etwa doch alle Qualitätsrollen. Eben massive Qualität.
Hier auf den Kanaren gibts die 50er für ca.450,-euro ohne Adm.-Kit.
Die 20er unter 300 u. die 30er weit unter 400 euro, liegt auch an die gringe Mwst Steuer hier.
Petri Heil


----------

